# hello



## kimduhan (Feb 19, 2019)

hello there. i am newbie


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello and welcome to TAM


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- you will get all sorts of help (if you need it) and/or learn all sorts of great stuff about relationships here.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

kimduhan said:


> hello there. i am newbie


*Welcome to TAM! You have come to what I feel is the premiere relationship website!

Let us help you with your problem! There's a lot of good experienced people here!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings, welcome to TAM.


----------

